# Previsões longo prazo (Primavera-Verão 2016)



## Orion (17 Mar 2016 às 20:59)

*Previsões longo prazo: Mensal e Sazonal (Primavera-Verão 2016)*

Leia com atenção as condições de utilização do fórum.
A participação neste tópico, além das condições gerais, está sujeita a estas condições específicas.

*Existem 3 tópicos diferentes para previsões a que poderá aceder directamente nos links do cabeçalho do fórum.*

*Previsões curto prazo: até 3 dias*
Tópico para nowcasting (previsões de curtíssimo prazo) de situações meteorológicas em formação e/ou aproximação nas próximas horas, usando por exemplo satélite, radar, cartas superfície, etc.;
e análises e previsões de curto prazo até 3 dias (72 horas), com ênfase nos modelos de maior resolução.

*Previsões médio prazo: até 2 semanas*
Tópico para previsões de modelos a médio prazo, com maior incerteza, de 4 a 14 dias (2 semanas). A participação neste tópico deve ter maior ênfase na comparação de modelos globais e ensembles, analisar convergência de cenários, tendências, etc.

*Previsões longo prazo: mensal e sazonal  (este tópico em que se encontra)*
Tópico para previsões de longo prazo, como por ex. previsões probabilísticas mensais e sazonais

*Links úteis:*

- IPMA mensal
- IPMA sazonal 
- AEMET sazonal

- Ilmeteo ECMWF (site italiano que costuma publicar cartas do ECMWF sazonal)
- MetOffice sazonal
- IRI sazonal
- CFSv2 sazonal

*Use este tópico apenas para:*
- colocar, comentar ou debater previsões ou saídas de modelos.
- comentar e colocar previsões; se forem suas fundamente-as bem. Seja cauteloso e responsável, evite alarmismo não fundamentado que possa gerar alarme social. Não se esqueça, é você o responsável pelo que escreve e assume as consequências do que escreve.

*Não use este tópico para:*
- seguimento da situação meteorológica corrente, relato das condições meteorológicas, para isso existem os tópicos de seguimento.
- conversa de circunstância, meros palpites ou desabafos ("nunca mais chove", "nunca mais acaba o calor", etc), evite ou use para esse fim o tópico de Seguimento Meteorológico Livre. O reiterado desrespeito poderá ser penalizado.
- criticar avisos ou alertas oficiais, para isso use por exemplo tópicos como "IPMA - Novidades, dúvidas e críticas".
- discutir climatologia ou outro tema, para isso use por exemplo o tópico de Monitorização do Clima Portugal.
- off-topic, evite em absoluto mensagens neste tópico que não se enquadrem no tema do tópico, previsões do tempo.
- Se ocorrer uma deriva natural de tema ou se se proporcionar um outro rumo interessante para discussão, pode comentar ou fomentar um debate noutro tópico ou mesmo criar um mais apropriado baseado numa discussão nascida aqui, citando a mensagem original.


----------



## Orion (17 Mar 2016 às 21:01)

A transition to ENSO-neutral is likely during late Northern Hemisphere spring or early summer 2016, with close to a 50 percent chance for La Niña conditions to develop by the fall.

http://www.cpc.ncep.noaa.gov/products/analysis_monitoring/enso_advisory/ensodisc.html

The 2015–16 El Niño continues its slow and steady decline. The tropical Pacific Ocean has cooled further over the past fortnight, and trade winds are near normal. However the Southern Oscillation Index (SOI) remains very low, indicating that while El Niño is easing, it is still capable of influencing Australian and global climate.

International climate models indicate that cooling in the tropical Pacific will continue, with a likely return to neutral levels by mid-2016. For winter and spring, climate models favour ENSO neutral slightly ahead of La Niña. However, accuracy of forecasts made at this time of year are lower than those at other times, and therefore some caution should be exercised.

http://www.bom.gov.au/climate/enso/


----------



## Orion (17 Mar 2016 às 22:00)

At an El Niño Conference hosted by FAO today, WMO presentatation included probabilistic air surface temperature and precipitation forecasts for March-April-May from WMO's lead centre for long range forecasts.


----------



## Snifa (20 Mar 2016 às 11:12)

*Primavera será mais quente do que o normal*


Com a chegada da Primavera esta madrugada espera-se que a nova estação seja mais quente e seca do que o normal após um inverno que foi o terceiro mais quente desde 1931, data dos primeiros registos do género em Portugal.

*As previsões meteorológicas a longo prazo estão sempre sujeitas a um grande nível de incerteza*, mas as tendências são claras: o mês de abril deverá ser "mais seco do que o normal". Quanto à temperatura, para o conjunto dos meses de abril, maio e junho, "há uma indicação credível de que a temperatura estará acima do normal entre 0,2 e 0,5 graus", explica Ilda Novo, meteorologista do Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera (IPMA).

http://www.jn.pt/PaginaInicial/Nacional/Interior.aspx?content_id=5086314


Se calhar, daqui por uns dias já falam em Primavera fria e húmida, ou normal, assim é fácil acertar..


----------



## David sf (20 Mar 2016 às 13:29)

Snifa disse:


> *Primavera será mais quente do que o normal
> 
> As previsões meteorológicas a longo prazo estão sempre sujeitas a um grande nível de incerteza*, mas as tendências são claras: o mês de abril deverá ser "mais seco do que o normal". Quanto à temperatura, para o conjunto dos meses de abril, maio e junho, "há uma indicação credível de que a temperatura estará acima do normal entre 0,2 e 0,5 graus", explica Ilda Novo, meteorologista do Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera (IPMA).



Como pode haver uma indicação credível para que a anomalia de temperatura se situe num intervalo de apenas 0,3ºC de amplitude? E uma anomalia de 0,5ºC, seja para cima ou para baixo, não configura um período dentro da normalidade? Se uma anomalia de 0,2 a 0,5ºC configura uma "Primavera mais quente que o normal", quando é que teremos um período dentro do normal? Quando a anomalia for de 0,1ºC?


----------



## james (20 Mar 2016 às 15:09)

Se calhar,  segundo o ipma, vai chover menos 2 dias que o habitual em Abril.  E pronto, lá temos a dita anomalia negativa com os 0. Não sei quantos por cento. 
À já algum tempo que o IPMA consegue dizer tudo e o seu contrário em curtos espacos de tempo. 
Assim é difícil manter a credibilidade de uma instituição.


----------



## Pedro1993 (20 Mar 2016 às 15:37)

*A primavera de 2016 é a mais precoce dos últimos 120 anos*

No espaço de uma semana tudo pode acontecer: começa a primavera, chove e faz sol e chove outra vez, temos uma Lua cheia, uma mudança de hora e a Páscoa. Mas cada coisa a seu tempo.

Ainda que o fim de semana seja de chuva, os dias soalheiros de março já vinham anunciando a chegada da primavera. Este domingo, pela madrugada, as posições dos astros vão marcar o início oficial da estação das flores e das andorinhas. Daqui oito dias, com chuva a marcar o fim da semana, muda a hora – exatamente no Domingo de Páscoa.

Precisamente às 4h30 (hora de Lisboa) de dia 20 março acontece o equinócio da primavera, o momento em que o Sol, no seu movimento anual aparente, passa no equador celeste, explica o Observatório Astronómico da Faculdade de Ciências da Universidade de Lisboa. Também é por esta altura que o dia e a noite têm aproximadamente o mesmo número de horas. O equinócio de março é o momento escolhido para anunciar o início da primavera no hemisfério norte – e o início do outono no hemisfério sul.

http://observador.pt/2016/03/19/primavera-2016-precoce-dos-ultimos-120-anos/

Mais uma vez os media a fazerem previsões quase astronómicas, é verdade que as árvores "acordaram" mais cedo da dormência do que o normal, mas no caso das amendoeiras já á mais de 1 mes e meio que já entraram na floração, e ainda estávamos bem longe da Primavera, tudo isto se deveu á escassez de horas de frio, no devido tempo(cronológico) ,


----------



## LuisFilipe (21 Mar 2016 às 23:26)

Li ai que consideram este Inverno o mais quente desde 1931 

Voces notaram isso?


----------



## guisilva5000 (5 Abr 2016 às 00:51)

LuisFilipe disse:


> Li ai que consideram este Inverno o mais quente desde 1931
> 
> Voces notaram isso?


Impossível, basta ver as temperaturas de Março...


----------



## vitamos (5 Abr 2016 às 08:34)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Impossível, basta ver as temperaturas de Março...



Também não sei se a notícia será verdadeira mas de qualquer forma o mês de Março não é para contar. O Inverno climatológico engloba os meses de Dezembro,Janeiro e Fevereiro apenas.


----------



## Iceberg (5 Abr 2016 às 09:19)

Dezembro, janeiro e fevereiro tiveram de facto temperaturas acima da média, e devido, na minha opinião, aos efeitos colaterais do fenómeno natural El Niño.


----------



## james (5 Abr 2016 às 09:43)

Iceberg disse:


> Dezembro, janeiro e fevereiro tiveram de facto temperaturas acima da média, e devido, na minha opinião, aos efeitos colaterais do fenómeno natural El Niño.




E essa anomalia positiva na temperatura já vinha desde Março do ano passado.

Na minha opinião, também acho que ocorreu devido à influência do " El Niño ".
Vai ser curioso ver como vai ocorrer a evolução do Atlântico, agora com a progressiva perda de influência deste fenómeno.  E como, penso eu, o próximo ano é de " Lá nina ", vamos ver de que forma nos influenciará.

De uma coisa não tenho dúvidas, estes fenómenos influenciam - nos quer com anomalias positivas quer negativas.  Ao contrário dos que diziam que não nos influenciava.

Até pode influenciar pouco o resto da Europa, mas convém não esquecer que a Península Ibérica, Norte de França e ilhas britânicas são muito mais influenciados pelo Atlântico e  da instabilidade ( ou estabilidade)  da América do Norte, do que o resto da Europa.
Basta ver que o Estado do tempo nestas regiões da Europa Ocidental está muitas vezes em contra - ciclo com o restante continente. 
E isso é muitas vezes ignorado.


----------



## guisilva5000 (5 Abr 2016 às 19:16)

vitamos disse:


> Também não sei se a notícia será verdadeira mas de qualquer forma o mês de Março não é para contar. O Inverno climatológico engloba os meses de Dezembro,Janeiro e Fevereiro apenas.


Não sabia, mas mesmo assim, o mês de Fevereiro nem teve anomalias. Acho que já passei por Invernos mais quentes.


----------



## james (7 Abr 2016 às 14:00)

Atualização da previsão de longo prazo do IPMA.  Continuação de previsão de temperatura abaixo da média em Abril. E Maio comeca a querer ir pelo mesmo caminho, pelo menos na primeira quinzena.


----------



## jonas (11 Abr 2016 às 11:04)

Atualizacao desta previsao no ipma, mantem a tempratura acima da media entre abril e agosto.


----------



## StormyAlentejo (12 Abr 2016 às 10:43)

"Há boas e más noticias nas tendências a longo prazo, como nós realçámos aqui há dias, é provável que ao entrarmos na estação quente ( Maio a Outubro) se mantenham condições favoráveis à ocorrência de instabilidade, com mais chuva ( especialmente sob forma de trovoadas) do que o usual, mas ao mesmo tempo com temperaturas também acima do normal.

No Inverno havia alguns sinais de que poderia ser um Verão seco, com o tempo a estabilizar a partir de Maio, mas a situação alterou-se ligeiramente, pelo menos o suficiente para abrir portas a um padrão mais instável com a atmosfera a ser alimentada por ar mais húmido com origem no Atlântico tropical.

E...esta tendência sai reforçada, já que, tal como esperávamos, haverá uma notória subida das temperaturas a partir de meio deste mês, começando já esta semana, mas ao mesmo tempo acompanhada da permanência de perturbações junto dos Açores, que vão arrastar ar húmido e instável, contrabalançando o ar tradicionalmente mais seco vindo de África, e permitindo que se possam manter as condições de instabilidade, com ocorrência de aguaceiros e trovoadas de carácter disperso.

Resta confirmar se este padrão se mantém pelo Verão, ou se eventualmente haverá alguma alteração."

Fonte: BestWeather


----------



## comentador (12 Abr 2016 às 11:00)

Bom dia!

Isso das previsões sazonais já sabemos todos que a fiabilidade é muito baixa. Também estavam a prever para todo o continente para abril, um mês com temperaturas abaixo da média e precipitação acima da média. Nas temperaturas até acertaram, pelo menos nestas primeiras semanas, mas na precipitação, só no Norte, porque para o Sul, muito pouco tem chovido e apesar das previsões de chuva para aqui, não acredito que vá chover muito, todo o inverno tem sido isto! Pelas previsões o Sul já estava inundado há muito tempo, na realidade é o contrário.


----------



## james (12 Abr 2016 às 11:40)

jonas disse:


> Atualizacao desta previsao no ipma, mantem a tempratura acima da media entre abril e agosto.




Não te fies na previsão de longo prazo, Jonas.  Tenho a impressão que a cassete está encravada.  Vamos para o terceiro mês consecutivo com temperatura dentro ou abaixo da média, a própria previsão mensal prevê temperatura abaixo da média.


----------



## james (12 Abr 2016 às 11:55)

Tenho a impressão que os mesmos que fazem as previsões sazonais são os mesmos que fazem os estudos sobre o aquecimento global.   Ignoram os fenómenos naturais ( não sei se propositadamente ou não, mas não tenho dúvidas que ignoram)  e põe - se a fazer previsões exatas sobre o clima daqui a 100 anos ( dizer que em 2100, a temperatura vai ser X e a chuva que vai cair vai ser y vale zero, a credibilidade é nula, isso só serve para descredibilizar aos olhos da opinião pública o fenómeno do aquecimento global) . 

Ainda noutro dia li que, devido ao fenómeno da " Lá Nina ", a temperatura vai baixar no próximo ano a nível global, para depois tornar a subir. Mas isso não é assumir que os fenómenos naturais influenciam profundamente o nosso planeta e não só por acao do homem? 

Seja como  for, pessoalmente não tenho grandes dúvidas de como o " El nino " nos afeta ( ou)  e de como a " La Nina " nos vai afetar a partir dos próximos meses. 

Resta saber de que forma...


----------



## StormyAlentejo (12 Abr 2016 às 12:07)

Se as previsões a 5 dias falham, as previsões sazonais vão falhar ainda mais. Mas estas servem como base, servem para termos uma noção do que podemos contar a longo prazo. Não devem ser levadas à letra, mas devem ser tomadas em consideração e acho muito bem que elas existam e quem as faça.
Os fenómenos naturais vão sempre influenciar o estado do clima. Tal influência vai assentar sobre as alterações climáticas que o ser humano está a provocar.


----------



## Orion (13 Abr 2016 às 22:05)




----------



## Orion (18 Abr 2016 às 22:17)

http://meteoclima.hua.gr/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=174&Itemid=126

Previsão para o inverno de 2016-2017 

http://meteoclima.hua.gr/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=171&Itemid=125


----------



## algarvio1980 (18 Abr 2016 às 22:30)

Orion disse:


> http://meteoclima.hua.gr/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=174&Itemid=126
> 
> Previsão para o inverno de 2016-2017
> 
> http://meteoclima.hua.gr/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=171&Itemid=125



Essas previsões são do pior que podia existir, o Norte com um Inverno idêntico a este e o Sul seco que nem uma alface.


----------



## Nando Costa (19 Abr 2016 às 20:14)

O IPMA já atualizou a previsão mensal e insiste no cenário de precipitação acima da média e temperaturas abaixo do normal, nomeadamente a norte e centro até meados de maio. Sinceramente, espero que se concrerize. Já é tempo de termos um maio algo fresco e instável. Mas neste momento não estou muito confiante a esse cenário, os modelos andam muito instáveis. Isto é não mostram nenhuma tendência clara. E o tempo esse parece querer aquecer só espero que não aqueça depressa demais.


----------



## David sf (30 Abr 2016 às 17:09)

Para já, tendência para um Verão fresco no Oeste da Península:


----------



## Orion (11 Mai 2016 às 15:47)

Overall, a summer with near-normal temperatures and precipitation is expected across Spain and Portugal. While there will be heat, the summer will be cooler compared to last summer when Madrid experienced 72 days with temperatures 32 C (90 F) or higher from June through August.

"Mild nights are expected across the Iberian Peninsula this summer, resulting in above-normal temperatures overall," Reppert said.

Following a wet pattern during the spring, conditions will turn drier in June with occasional light rainfall, especially in northern Portugal and northern Spain.

During the months of July and August, drier overall weather is expected with isolated thunderstorms. Most of these storms will occur in the higher terrain during the afternoon and evening hours. A few of the storms will drift into the lower elevations and will bring beneficial rainfall.

"The drought that has impacted parts of the Spain the past several years will plateau or even improve slightly in some areas," Roys said.

A few of the strongest fronts expected to pass through northern Europe will reach northern Spain, triggering more widespread showers and thunderstorms and bringing the threat for downpours and flash flooding to the Pyrenees.


----------



## Orion (17 Mai 2016 às 16:10)




----------



## Orion (19 Mai 2016 às 21:32)




----------



## Orion (19 Mai 2016 às 21:36)

Este parâmetro não dá para 'regionalizar'. O norte de Portugal continental e a Madeira podem experienciar temperaturas 'extremas'.


----------



## camrov8 (19 Mai 2016 às 22:54)

sim a acontecer o panorama tem de mudar


----------



## rozzo (19 Mai 2016 às 23:23)

Por mais que o padrão geral seja de aquecimento, desconfio sempre quando à escala global não há nenhuma zona com anomalias negativas...


----------



## Nando Costa (20 Mai 2016 às 10:46)

Hum com o rompimento do fenómeno "La nina" será que vamos ter um verão algo quente ao estilo de 2003, 2005 ou 2006? A ser o tempo tem que comecar a aquecer bastante agora em junho. Realço que fui dos primeiros membros deste fórum a afirmar que a primavera poderia ser algo fresca e chuvosa e assim foi. Agora afirmo que o próximo verão poderá ser quente e algo irregular no que ao estado do tempo diz respeito, mas no geral espero um verão quente com uma ou outra onda de calor. A ver vamos.


----------



## james (20 Mai 2016 às 11:04)

O " La Nina " traz calor para cá? 

Qual é o estudo que fundamenta isso?  

2003 foi um Verão quente, sem dúvida. Mas 2005 foi apenas num curto período e 2006 não foi quente, de modo algum. 

Agora,  espero um Verão quente. Se fosse frio é que ficava admirado.


----------



## james (20 Mai 2016 às 11:10)

Se nos fiassemos apenas nas previsões oficiais, estávamos tramados. O ipma desde o início do ano afirma que a temperatura vai estar acima da média e é o que se tem visto. 

Em relação ao Verão, já vi previsões de tempo quente e previsões de tempo fresco e húmido.  Portanto, há para todos os gostos. 

Penso que só lá mais para a frente é que se terá uma noção, até porque estes fenómenos " El nino " e " La Nina " provocam alterações nas correntes globais. Que por sua vez provocam fenómeno imprevisíveis fora de época. Como se viu, por exemplo, com as noites quase tropicais de Dezembro e Janeiro e o furacão que varreu os Acores pouco depois do Natal.


----------



## Dav (20 Mai 2016 às 11:11)

Eu particularmente queria que o verão fosse mais fresco, os Verões dos últimos anos no interior têm sido quentes ao contrário do litoral.
já é tempo de um verão mais fresco.


----------



## Nando Costa (20 Mai 2016 às 11:20)

james disse:


> O " La Nina " traz calor para cá?
> 
> Qual é o estudo que fundamenta isso?
> 
> ...





james disse:


> O " La Nina " traz calor para cá?
> 
> Qual é o estudo que fundamenta isso?
> 
> ...


Eu não disse que o la nina trazia calor. Eu só não estou a ver que este padrão se mantenha na próxima estação. E sim com o la nina é provável que o padrão mude de forma a que tenhamos tempo mais estável e quente ou não. O verão de 2003 foi muito quente, tórrido mesmo. O verão de 2004 e sobretudo 2005 e 2006 foram igualmente quentes. Foram 4 verões quentes consecutivos. Nos últimos anos temos tido verões frescos a normais. Em suma, tempos interessantes estarão ainda para vir.


----------



## james (20 Mai 2016 às 11:32)

Não te esqueças do verão tórrido  e extremamente seco de 2013, que se atingiu  a temperatura máxima absoluta,por exemplo, aqui em Viana.
Penso que foi mesmo um dos verões mais secos das últimas décadas aqui no Litoral Norte.

Podemos ter um Verão quente e seco ou um Verão algo quente e instável.  O que representa uma grande diferença.

Pessoalmente acredito mais na segunda hipótese.


Aliás, não é obrigatório que o padrão mude no verão.  No ano passado também não mudou. O padrão que vinha da Primavera prolongou -se pelo verão.


----------



## rozzo (20 Mai 2016 às 11:58)

Nando Costa disse:


> Nos últimos anos temos tido verões frescos a normais. Em suma, tempos interessantes estarão ainda para vir.



Não me parece que isso esteja correcto...Frescos talvez alguns no litoral.
Aliás, o verão passado foi dos mais quentes de sempre no interior. E desde 2010 (incluindo esse ano) houve pelo menos 2 verões muito quentes!


----------



## jonas_87 (20 Mai 2016 às 12:04)

james disse:


> Não te esqueças do verão tórrido  e extremamente seco de 2013, que se atingiu  a temperatura máxima absoluta,por exemplo, aqui em Viana.
> Penso que foi mesmo um dos verões mais secos das últimas décadas aqui no Litoral Norte.
> .



Esse verão foi incrível, tive uma máxima de 39,2ºC por aqui, o que é bastante raro.
O verão passado foi fresco aqui no litoral, foi dos verões com mais nortada que me lembro...claro que no interior aquece ainda mais.
Quanto ao próximo verão é esperar para ver...sinceramente  espero que não seja tão ventoso, ainda que faça parte do clima desta região, tenho que aceitar.


----------



## Davidmpb (20 Mai 2016 às 12:18)

Se nos recordarmos esse verão de 2013 foi apelidado como o verão mais frio dos últimos 200 anos pelo um canal de meteorologia francês... rapidamente a comunicação social começou a espalhar a notícia e já via muita gente alarmada. E foi precisamente o contrário foi um verão bastante quente.
isto para dizer que as previsões a longo prazo pouco ou nada valem.
Pessoalmente queria um verão mais fresco, no interior o verão dos últimos anos têm sido quentes ou muito quentes.
vamos ver como correrá este.


----------



## rozzo (20 Mai 2016 às 12:56)

Só para complementar, as anomalias em algumas cidades no último ano.
Se há coisa que Verão passado não foi de certeza, foi fresco, em particular no interior! Apenas Agosto andou perto da média, de resto foi uma anomalia positiva enorme! No litoral Norte Julho e Agosto foram perto da média, mas ainda assim o balanço geral do Verão todo será de anomalia positiva.




























Acontece é que foi um Verão de Nortada particularmente intensa no litoral, e não houve assim tantos picos de calor próximos de recordes absolutos. Esses deram-se mais no lado Espanhol, onde foi um Verão (e depois também o Outono) de constantes recordes absolutos a cair, algo completamente sem precedentes. 
Do nosso lado da fronteira, e em particular no interior, foi um Verão muito quente essencialmente pela persistência de temperaturas elevadas. Volto a repetir, sem muitos dias próximos de recordes, mas um constante padrão de calor e temperaturas acima da média.

......

Mas voltando ao tópico.. Sazonais valem o que valem, geralmente quando o sinal é muito marcado ok, é de esperar alguma mínima confiança. Quando existem sinais contraditórios, ou mudanças na previsão, mais vale não ligar assim tanto. Porque mesmo um padrão a larga-escala razoavelmente bem previsto, pode não reflectir nada o que vai acontecer localmente, há demasiadas particularidades que não são bem previstas em modelos sazonais.

Portanto neste tipo de previsões não arrisco muito mais que palpites ou padrões gerais.. O ano passado pareceu desde a Primavera que iria ser um Verão quente devido aos sinais desde bastante cedo da persistência da dorsal. E de facto foi quente, mas era completamente impossível saber se iria ser Verão de recordes em Portugal ou em Espanha, se iria ser Verão de Nortada forte ou não, pois isso depende de escalas e localizações dos padrões que nem vale a pena tentar acreditar nos modelos.

Este ano mais uma vez parece haver dorsal a pairar, mas por outro lado continua bem Primavera a dentro o padrão de depressões vindas de NW e de frescura. Se tivesse de "jogar no Euromilhões", dada a recorrência de tantas cut-off's, arriscaria um Verão mais variado que o normal, caso persista este padrão de cut-off's. Digo isto pois sabemos que no Verão estas pequenas depressões tanto podem dar períodos frescos instáveis, como se estiverem colocadas "estrategicamente" a SW provocar ondas de calor e dias de temperatura recorde. Caso fosse esse o padrão não me admiraria de saltos entre períodos frescos e curtos períodos de calor extremo. Na verdade é um pouco o tipo de padrão que estamos a ter agora, claro não com calor extremo, mas tempo geralmente fresco, com súbitos dias quentes metidos pelo meio sem durar muito tempo. 

Mas... Vale muito pouco, tudo que digamos aqui serão palpites, provavelmente falhados!


----------



## james (20 Mai 2016 às 14:09)

rozzo disse:


> Só para complementar, as anomalias em algumas cidades no último ano.
> Se há coisa que Verão passado não foi de certeza, foi fresco, em particular no interior! Apenas Agosto andou perto da média, de resto foi uma anomalia positiva enorme! No litoral Norte Julho e Agosto foram perto da média, mas ainda assim o balanço geral do Verão todo será de anomalia positiva.
> 
> 
> ...




Um pouco tipo o verão de 2014?


----------



## Topê (20 Mai 2016 às 14:21)

O que está ultima década desde de 2010 tem trazido em relação ao Verão, não é a existência de Verões quentes ou extremamente quentes, o James já falou ai do Verão de 2013 que trouxe um Verão alentejano, algarvio ou andaluz ao Noroeste da penisula ibérica, Galiza e Litoral Norte de Portugal, com temperaturas extremamente elevadas onde se bateram records, o Verão passado do mal o menos os recordes foram batidos em quase toda a Europa, Polónia, Ucrânia, Áustria, Alemanha, França tiveram um período estival seco, e muito quente durante meses, nos no nosso territorio até nos safamos de grandes picos de calor, sendo que o interior teve uma cadência de temperaturas bastante altas também, mas mesmo assim safamos dos grandes records sentidos em praticamente toda a Europa continental.
A novidade desta ultima década é que os Verões quentes, têm alternado com Verões indiscutivelmente frescos e até chuvosos, ou seja, tem havido nos últimos anos uma variabilidade em relação aos meses típicos de Verão, sendo que é sem duvida um tiro no escuro tentarmos adivinhar uma tendência que venha ai.


----------



## james (20 Mai 2016 às 14:37)

Exactamente, prognósticos só no fim do jogo.

Os períodos de transição El nino / La Nina costumam produzir fenómenos climáticos extremos  e muitas vezes fora de época.

Noutro dia, estive a fazer uma prospecção e reparei que alguns dos fenómenos extremos das últimas 3 décadas por cá estiveram de alguma forma associados a estes fenómenos, sejam os nevões a cota zero de 83, 87,94.  A grande seca de 82/83 a que se seguiu as gigantescas e trágicas cheias de Lisboa de Novembro de 83.
Também às grandes cheias de Outubro de 87.
Também à seca no inverno de 93/94.
Entre outros eventos.

Mais recentemente, esteve ligado aos nevões a cota 0 ou lá perto de 2009 e 2010, ao tórrido Outubro de 2011 e à brutal siberiana que nos atingiu no inverno de 2012.

Passando por alto os últimos verões, existiu alguma Variabilidade.

De forma resumida(e  não tendo em conta algumas particularidades regionais )  foi mais ou menos assim :

- 2011 ( normal, mas com um final tórrido e fora de época que se prolongou quase até final de Outubro)
- 2012 ( húmido e chuvoso, pelo menos no Norte ; o Minho foi mesmo atingido por algumas depressões dignas de inverno)
2013 ( muito quente e  extremamente seco)
2014 ( períodos quentes alternados com períodos frescos e chuvosos)
2015 ( muito quente no interior e menos no Litoral, mas no geral foi seco com poucos dias nublados e muita Nortada no Litoral)


----------



## Dan (20 Mai 2016 às 17:54)

Sobre os últimos verões.






http://www.ipma.pt/resources.www/do...GPciUk/cli_20150601_20150831_pcl_sz_co_pt.pdf


----------



## Paulo H (20 Mai 2016 às 18:00)

Dan disse:


> Sobre os últimos verões.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Vale o que vale, mas analisando a série de dados, diria que é muito raro haver subida de temperatura média 2 anos seguidos.

Ou seja, este ano ou mantém ou desce a temperatura média no verão.


----------



## guisilva5000 (20 Mai 2016 às 18:19)

Paulo H disse:


> Vale o que vale, mas analisando a série de dados, diria que é muito raro haver subida de temperatura média 2 anos seguidos.
> 
> Ou seja, este ano ou mantém ou desce a temperatura média no verão.



Não acho que exista uma fórmula ou previsão soberba para qualquer altura do ano, só o facto de a +192h os modelos andarem a brincar e a mudar a toda a hora, vê-se logo a incerteza que há na meteorologia. Claro que o padrão dos últimos meses pode levar à conclusão de que o Verão também será assim, mas é incógnito. Tanto que as previsões do Accuweather já são a desgraça que são...


----------



## Orion (24 Mai 2016 às 19:59)




----------



## Orion (16 Jun 2016 às 19:24)

---


----------



## Dias Miguel (3 Ago 2016 às 13:50)

Interessante artigo acerca das previsões para o mês de Agosto na vizinha região extremeña 

http://www.extremadura7dias.com/noticia/que-previsiones-hay-para-agosto-2016


----------



## Gerofil (3 Ago 2016 às 14:14)

Previsão para o mês de *Agosto*:

Previsão Mensal para o Território do Continente (Data de referência para a previsão: 01/08/2016)
Período de 01/08 a 28/08 de 2016- Previsão Mensal (01/08/201)
Produzido por Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera, I.P com base no ECMWF

RESUMO:

Na precipitação total semanal preveem-se valores abaixo do normal, para todo o território, na semana de 01/08 a 07/08 evalores acima do normal, para todo o território, na semana de15/08 a 21/08. Nas semanas de 08/08 a 14/08 e de 22/08 a 28/08não é possível identificar a existência de sinal estatisticamentesignificativo. 

Na temperatura média semanal preveem-se valores acima donormal, para todo a faixa interior do território, na semana de01/08 a 07/08 e para todo o território, na semana de 08/08 a14/08. Nas semanas de 15/08 a 21/08 e de 22/08 a 28/08 não épossível identificar a existência de sinal estatisticamentesignificativo.

Fonte: IPMA


----------



## Topê (3 Ago 2016 às 19:49)

Não sei porquê, mas talvez seja algum "wishforthinging" da minha parte que reconheço que tenho, mas olhando para os modelos, vejo ali alguma instabilidade atmosférica, após este evento quente, que poderá trazer alguma surpresa inesperada. 
Mas portanto já são boas noticias que esta massa de ar muito quente vinda de África com geo-potencias muito altos, não fique por cá muito tempo.
Não me parece liquido que este mês de Agosto vá exactamente pelo mesmo caminho que foi o mês de Julho.


----------



## joralentejano (3 Ago 2016 às 20:14)

Topê disse:


> Não sei porquê, mas talvez seja algum "wishforthinging" da minha parte que reconheço que tenho, mas olhando para os modelos, vejo ali alguma instabilidade atmosférica, após este evento quente, que poderá trazer alguma surpresa inesperada.
> Mas portanto já são boas noticias que esta massa de ar muito quente vinda de África com geo-potencias muito altos, não fique por cá muito tempo.
> Não me parece liquido que este mês de Agosto vá exactamente pelo mesmo caminho que foi o mês de Julho.


A 2° quinzena de agosto por vezes é mais animada, vamos ver.


----------



## Topê (3 Ago 2016 às 21:14)

joralentejano disse:


> A 2° quinzena de agosto por vezes é mais animada, vamos ver.



Sem duvida, na 2ª quinzena nem que seja pelos dias ficarem menores, mas já começa a haver um cheirinho subtil de fim de Verão.
Este AA está muito potente,vigoroso e estável, deverá continuar assim e como já disse em outros tópicos, desejo que isso aconteça, o que se nota é que haverá reequilíbrios atmosféricos no Atlântico, bem mais norte do Golfo da Biscaia, o que irá condicionar futuramente de forma ténue o estado de tempo por cá, com mais frescura e nortada. Poderá haver a possibilidade de esse Verão mais tenune sem mantenha é por isso que acho que o Agosto será ligeiramente diferente do Julho, sem nenhum dado concreto e objectivo, mas por o que vejo nos modelos á lá long, poderá haver a hipótese de o Pico  do Verão a nivel de calor estar a chegar ao fim com esta entrada quente. Poderá acontecer ou não, lá está meras hipóteses.


----------



## Davidmpb (5 Ago 2016 às 10:57)

Previsão da Aemet, fala de temperatura acima da média e precipitação abaixo da média para o trimestre de Agosto- Outubro, deve valer também para Portugal: 
http://www.aemet.es/es/serviciosclimaticos/prediccion_estacional


----------



## james (5 Ago 2016 às 14:54)

Davidmpb disse:


> Previsão da Aemet, fala de temperatura acima da média e precipitação abaixo da média para o trimestre de Agosto- Outubro, deve valer também para Portugal:
> http://www.aemet.es/es/serviciosclimaticos/prediccion_estacional





Davidmpb disse:


> Previsão da Aemet, fala de temperatura acima da média e precipitação abaixo da média para o trimestre de Agosto- Outubro, deve valer também para Portugal:
> http://www.aemet.es/es/serviciosclimaticos/prediccion_estacional




Se o AEMET acertar  tanto como acertou na sua previsão para a Primavera ou nas previsões mensais nas últimas semanas ( prevendo várias vezes anomalias das temperaturas nas semana erradas ou prevendo precipitação acima da média uma ou outra semana, que nunca se confirma) , estamos conversados...


----------



## Davidmpb (5 Ago 2016 às 15:01)

james disse:


> Se o AEMET acertar  tanto como acertou na sua previsão para a Primavera ou nas previsões mensais nas últimas semanas ( prevendo várias vezes anomalias das temperaturas nas semana erradas ou prevendo precipitação acima da média uma ou outra semana, que nunca se confirma) , estamos conversados...


Também previu um verão quente com temperatura acima da média e é o que se está a verificar. 
Com isto não estou a dizer que vão "acertar", apenas coloquei esta previsão deles.


----------



## james (5 Ago 2016 às 15:17)

Davidmpb disse:


> Também previu um verão quente com temperatura acima da média e é o que se está a verificar.
> Com isto não estou a dizer que vão "acertar", apenas coloquei esta previsão deles.




Eu também não te estou a culpar por teres colocado esta informação.  Até fizeste bem em colocar. 

E em relação ao balanço do verão, calma que ainda vamos a meio do mesmo.


----------



## james (5 Ago 2016 às 15:26)

Os modelos lidam, geralmente, muito melhor com o verão / inverno do que com as estações de transição. 
É de salientar que os modelos acertaram na previsão do inverno e estão a acertar agora na previsão do verão.  Mas falharam redondamente na Primavera, estacao de transição. 
Veremos como se comportarao na sua previsão na próxima estacao de transição que se aproxima, o Outono.


----------



## algarvio1980 (6 Ago 2016 às 22:57)

Por este site, era alegria até ao final do ano  

http://www.lameteo.org/index.php/tendances-saisonnieres-aout-2016

Gosto daquele mês de Setembro.


----------



## Orion (7 Ago 2016 às 18:08)

> All climate models indicate more cooling of the tropical Pacific Ocean is likely, but only two of eight models exceed La Niña thresholds for an extended period. A La Niña WATCH (indicating a 50% chance of La Niña in 2016) remains, but if La Niña does develop it would most likely be weak.



http://www.bom.gov.au/climate/enso/


----------



## StormyAlentejo (10 Ago 2016 às 15:18)




----------

